# Carlsbad Seapointe Resort



## TerriJ (Oct 13, 2007)

Anyone stay here recently and have any tips, advice or pointers?  I have looked at the web site and the resort looks nice.  I am taking my wind machine to help with the train noise.

Anything else to add?

Thank you!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 14, 2007)

We stayed there years ago on a promotion. It isn't in the center of town, but you can walk to the beach. I like that they had a seperate adults only pool for lap swimming and they have a nice children's playground. I always have my noise machine with me, but I like the trains.
Liz


----------



## JohnnyO (Oct 14, 2007)

Try to get a unit on the third floor in a building in the front of the resort toward the ocean.


----------



## TerriJ (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks, would it help to call ahead to request this?


----------



## JohnnyO (Oct 14, 2007)

Owners can reserve the units 90 days in advance of check-in.  There is a pecking order and exchangers are usually last in the order but it will not hurt to ask.  Call at 89 days in advance and put a request in and then follow up 2 weeks and then one week before you leave.  Be nice and polite.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 12, 2007)

I just found my resort map and thought you may be interested.  The yellow highlighted units are one bedrooms but there are different types of one bedrooms.  Ocean View and beach is to the left of the map.


----------



## TerriJ (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you.  Now I can't remember what room we stayed in, it might have been 228.  We could see a peek of ocean, but we walked down to the beach a lot, so not really a problem.

I rented a one bedroom off of Expedia for two nights in December, which I'm guessing is the lowest pecking order of all, but I loved the location.  So the map really helps, thank you.


----------



## lynnray (Nov 14, 2007)

*reservations next July*

Thanks JohnnyO for the map.  We are staying there next July.  This gives me an idea of the layout.


----------



## funtime (Nov 17, 2007)

*Great mid size resort!*

I just finished a week here in unit 224 which is a two bedroom on the second floor.  The two bedroom units are very light and airy as they have a lot of windows.  The reception area is on the ground floor so actually the first floor can be considered the second floor etc.  The family play area and spa are well used during the spring and fall weeks but no one was in the pool!  Unit 224 is next to both.  Units at the north end would not have the family play noise.  There is a tennis court and basketball court on property and the activities desk checks out surf boogie boards and other beach items. The train noise was not too noticeable and something that one gets used to quickly.   There is a state park accross the beach and the beach is down some stairs accross the street.  The reception and concierge employees are very friendly and upbeat.  It should be a very enjoyable week for you.  As with all Southern California resorts, a car is almost a necessity.  Have fun!  Funtime.


----------



## MNdeeCA (Nov 19, 2007)

*Excellent Earplugs from Home Depot*

They are soft and comfortable to wear.  You get 40 pairs of fluorescent orange ones and and 40 pairs of sedate purple ones.  Plenty to share!!


----------



## BILL_B (Jul 10, 2008)

Just a quick update about requesting rooms. 

We've traded in thru RCI for 10/05/08 and when I called on 07/07 I was advised that only owners can request at 90 days and that they won't even have our names from RCI until 6 weeks B-4 check-in. I was advised to call at that time and they will mark my record and do their best to accomodate us.

Bill


----------



## TerriJ (Jul 11, 2008)

I really liked this resort and location and would certainly like to return.  We enjoyed taking the train down to San Diego.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 11, 2008)

We have stayed at the Carlsbad Inn a couple of miles up the road. Really nice area.  Did I just see something about DRI acquiring management of this resort? I know I saw it on a recent email about some added opportunities??


----------

